# DIY 3-d foam archery targets



## ajoh (Jun 26, 2013)

spray foam would be destroyed by an arrow the first few shot an will make a huge mess that'll go every where
you'd be better off using foam floor mats or foam camping mats or if you can get them (sorry i'm not from the usa so no idea how close to the surf you are)
body/boogie boards used in surfing (the style where they lay on there gut) they can be picked up very cheap or free 
from rubbish dumps, 2nd hand stores, surf shops etc 

hope this helps if not sorry


----------



## thebeast1231 (Mar 12, 2009)

Tried it for my daughter did stop her arrows but she was only shooting 20# it did not last long at all maybe 3 days


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

You have to get a different type of expandable foam...polyurathane- 6#, maybe 8 or 10#.
something like this
http://www.uscomposites.com/foam.html

Much easier to make a block target but if you want a 3D type- there is the cost of making the mold, this and the cost of the materials for the foam would make it not worth it...less you're making several of them.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Every time I've looked this up I've found that the cost to buy the foam materials in quantities small enough for the DIY'er was more than buying the 3D target. I spoke to one of the manufacturers and they actually told me it was 12 pound foam but all sources I looked at where just too expensive. However uif you think you can do a better job or have a unique animal you want to mold then we would love to see a DIY post on it but it is a really expensive project.


----------



## Gerard18 (Jan 1, 2013)

I have a glendell 3d deer target and shot threw that four sided target with in 6 months .I did use the expandable spray foam from home depot and you have spray it in layers.I think I used 3 cans and it took about a day to completejust do the fact that when you spray one layer on you have to let that layer take affect and dry before applying another layer.I also let the the foam sit for a week before shooting an arrow at it..I also put Reynolds wrap around the deer just in case it didn't work so I could just take it out.I have a doped bow and don't have any issues as of yet as for as the foam breaking down. But I also don't have many arrows threw it.just give it ample time to dry..


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

you'll have to ignore the link I posted...that's for some rigid stuff (different project). 

something from this site was what I wanted to post...still not cheap.
http://www.smooth-on.com/Rigid-and-Flexible/c10/index.html


----------



## Ballingerjon (Jun 10, 2013)

Is that a 2 part foam if so I think that would work great and for the molds I haven't decided what to make I thought the foam was more important than the mold right now lol


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

There are several foams on that site. From what I recall, all are a 2 part polyurethane expanding foam...some are rigid, some are flexible...you'll have to look at the specs, calling them wouldn't be a bad idea.

Yes, the foam is the most important part...the mold can be anything from a box to a 3D deer...and if it's bad, many of the foams can be shaped by hand.

I think it's great for a project but by the time I'd get all the materials and make a mold, I'd have spent more money and time than it's worth. For me, I judge any project like I'm getting paid my normal rate...when I do that, many projects are cheaper to just buy off the shelf.


----------



## Gerard18 (Jan 1, 2013)

Here is a shot of what I did. Like I said in earlier post,I only have about 100 arrows but no signs of wear? I also miss typed a world in earlier post.instead of doped it should be speed bow.lol.


----------



## Ballingerjon (Jun 10, 2013)

All I can say is wow and I bet if u put some red paint or something than it would look like the guts of the deer lol


----------



## Spurhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

You can make your own targets. It just takes a little imagination.


----------



## revwilder (Apr 11, 2005)

Tell us spurhunter

Sent from Big Buck Country


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Spurhunter said:


> You can make your own targets. It just takes a little imagination.


Nice...you should do a little step by step write up on here on your build process.

Was that expansion foam or did you use sheeting...one looks like sheeting, can't tell on the other.


----------



## jskd (Sep 19, 2005)

Spurhunter said:


> You can make your own targets. It just takes a little imagination.


The body looks like wire wrapped around some kind of stuffing?


----------



## Spurhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

I did a thread here a while back on both targets showing most of the build. Yanked the pictures a while back.
Here's the skinny on it:
Old blob target pieces for core.
PVC pipe for stand.
Used shrink wrap from pallets to form and give shape.
Burlap skin sewn on with heavy thread.
Layer of plastic bird wire sewn on/tie wrapped for last layer. 
Paint to suit.
Wings, fans cut from corrugated plastic board, old shipping material/boxes, painted and tie wrapped on.
Beards from strands of burlap and painted.
Heads from turkey decoy that came with multiple gobbler heads that I never use.

Takes 60lb. shots from all angles and distances. I store them in the shed, not sure how weather would treat them.


----------



## Ballingerjon (Jun 10, 2013)

Them are some nice looking targets u should make some deer ones and do a show how thread of that lol


----------



## Spurhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

Planning on it but am covered up with work at the moment. That shrink wrap is easy to come by and you'd be surprised at what you can do with it.


----------



## archeryaddict7 (Feb 23, 2014)

ttt


----------



## Fish_Lips (Oct 9, 2015)

My thought for smaller targets, 2"R-max sheet insulation 3m spray glued together and shaped to form (with sheetrock saw and rasp file) cored out with hole saw to fit solid core pool floaty. Painted to your liking. I think with larger bodied targets they could be built like a Glendal pre rut and full rut bucks, you could slot/notch the legs and head into the body and install a small piece of abs pipe to slide onot rebar pegs. In the vital area cut a square cavity that you can replace when it becomes WASTED. If you wanted, covering the targets with burlap (free coffee bags) and painted may give them a more realistic look. But like was already stated, I think the 250.00 of the Glendal full rut buck would be tough to beat. But a 1500.00 bull elk could be done quite a bit cheaper. (Larger targets I'm thinking of? A Bull elk and an upright bear)The smaller targets, that you can make a few with one sheet, I also think could be done cheaper. (I'm thinking turkeys,rabbits,ground hogs.But the mid priced/sized targets will be tough to cut the price. Like coyote,pigs,smaller bears,and deer. 
Thoughts?


----------

